# Comment aimeriez-vous mourir ?



## poildep (20 Novembre 2004)

Bon, la question peut paraître un peu malsaine au premier abord. Elle me semble, à moi, naturelle. La plupart d'entre nous rêvent souvent à leur vie future. La mort faisant partie intégrante de la vie, pourquoi n'en rêverait-on pas aussi ?

La question n'est pas "_QUAND aimeriez-vous mourir ?_". C'est à mon sens assez peu important. Enfin en tout cas c'est pas la question. Personnellement, je me fous de savoir si je mourrai à 40 ou à 80 berges. J'aurai la surprise. Par contre, je ne peux pas m'empêcher de fantasmer sur la façon dont celà va se passer...

J'aimerais mourir d'une crise cardiaque qui me laisserait encore cinq minutes.
Cinq minutes de souffrance aigüe qui me rappellerait que je vis mes derniers instants. Cinq minutes qui paraîtraient sans doute une éternité et dont je profiterais pleinement pour méditer sur ma vie, sur ma mort. 
Surtout ne pas paniquer, ne pas gâcher ce moment privilégié en tentant vainement de sauver ma vie. D'ailleurs j'aimerais mourir seul. Mon égoïsme m'interdit de partager avec qui que ce soit un instant si unique. Non, je veux mes cinq minutes d'agonie pour moi.
À quoi songerais-je ? À ma vie, un peu, mais pas trop. C'est un coup à choper des regrets et des angoisses de dernière minute _(merde, j'ai mis une pizza dans le four !)_. Je penserais surtout à profiter de ma mort, je crois. Juste me dire _Alors ça y'est..._ et analyser les sensations que me procure cette nouvelle drogue. Et puis attendre sereinement le moment où la douleur va s'arrêter, où tout va s'arrêter _passque, putain ça fait quand-même vachement mal, bordel !_ et laisser tranquillement s'éteindre le cerveau. 
Sentir venir l'obscurité. Fin.

Ce qui peut bien se passer après est sans importance et c'est un autre sujet. En ce qui me concerne je ne crois pas au Père Noël.


Voilà comment j'aimerais mourir. Et vous ?


----------



## aricosec (20 Novembre 2004)

ça bien sur c'est la BIG question
mais ,on ne se la pose pas de la meme maniere,selon notre age
jusqu'a 30 ans,on espere que ça ne vienne pas ,on a tant a faire
pour la plupart,déja assis dans la vie,il nous faut construire la suite
prevoir la survie des gosses(si on en a,bien sur !, )
plus les projets de couple ,ou de celibataire 
donc, la ,la mort si elle survient,elle nous emmerde,c'est une intruse,
comment ?,cette salope,on ne lui avait rien demandé,que vient elle là
stopper nos efforts,de quel droit ! là,c'est une injustice,on est lésé.
sautont allegrement 15 ans,et plusieurs fois sa compagne  :rose: 
passé la quarantaine,généralement stabilisé,le volant de ses envies
bien calé dans la tete,c'est une conduite interieur que l'on drive
faire gaffe au sanglier qui passe( en français"amant de sa julie")
resister a la biche affolée(en français="la belle en cuisse,
qui passe sans arret devant votre bureau,la jupette a ras du bonbon"),
on se dit que si la grande faucheuse arrive,cça nous f'rait chier de
ne pas avoir accepté la tentation,de la ,le nombre de galipettes
extra conjugales,sans grande importance,mais generatrice de separation.
passé la soixantaine,une certaine phylosophie s'installe.
on se dit que comme on ne peut rien y faire,il faudrait partir sans emmerder
sa famille,prevoir l'imprevisible,pas laisser d'inconnu pour ses descendants.
je crois donc qu'apres avoir accepter cet etat de chose,tout ce qui se passe
aprés,c'est du bonus,on peut y aller a font,faire tout ce qu'on veut(et que l'on
peut ,bien sur),n'ayant plus de peur insidieuse,sauter a l'elastique
dans tout les sens(en français=foncer dans le tas")
j'avoue que a ce stade,on est bien,le travail fini(et oui ,c'est bien connu,
un retraité est beaucoup plus occupé qu'avant,puisqu'il lui faut se depecher
de faire tout ce qu'il n'a pas pu faire avant).
au repos,on va au bar,on repond si l'on veut a des inconnus("sympa" ),
mais si l'on est est tout seul,on ferme le gaz avant de se coucher. :affraid:
:love:


----------



## monoeil (20 Novembre 2004)

Mourir par surprise, sans être prévenu, sans même le savoir. C'est ça que je souhaite. J'aime bien l'imprévu et dans cette vie de carcans, pourvu que la faux ne m'impose pas encore ça quand elle finira.


----------



## Foguenne (20 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais mourir d'une crise cardiaque qui me laisserait encore cinq minutes.
> Cinq minutes de souffrance aigüe qui me rappellerait que je vis mes derniers instants. Cinq minutes qui paraîtraient sans doute une éternité et dont je profiterais pleinement pour méditer sur ma vie, sur ma mort.
> Surtout ne pas paniquer, ne pas gâcher ce moment privilégié en tentant vainement de sauver ma vie.



   

Toi, tu t'avances un peu vite. Si ça t'arrive, tu penseras peut-être: "mais qu'est ce que j'étais naïf quand j'ai écrit ça."  

Tu écris: "dont je profiterais pleinement pour méditer sur ma vie, sur ma mort. "    

Franchement pour avoir eu l'occasion, à plusieurs reprises de vivre ça, (non, ce n'est pas moi qui faisait l'infar  ) ça ne me semble pas être un bon moment pour "méditer sur sa vie".

Comme on est dans la "théorie", tu as le droit, bien évidement, de rêver que ça se passe comme ça.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ça bien sur c'est la BIG question
> mais ,on ne se la pose pas de la meme maniere,selon notre age
> jusqu'a 30 ans,on espere que ça ne vienne pas ,on a tant a faire
> pour la plupart,déja assis dans la vie,il nous faut construire la suite
> ...



Ben moi je dois être dans cette période : je n'en veux pas chez moi 

Ma mort je n'y pense pas vraiment, mais avec celle des autres, il à des circonstances que j'aimerai éviter pour ma fin ... pas de longue maladie, je ne voudrai pas me sentir partir petit à petit.
En fait ça me fout la trouille la mort, parfois je sens qu'elle m'effleure, sur les routes ... ou ailleurs...

Et puis imaginer telle ou telle mort me parait absurde, ça ne se passera pas du tout comme on l'aura souhaité.

Sinon il y à bien une chanson : "Oui ye veux mourirrrrr sour scèèèèneuuuuuuu" et tant qu'à faire que ce soit sur une "grande" scène !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

Vers 70 ans juste avant de devenir invalide et pour la cause de la mort je me réserve des surprises


----------



## Dedalus (20 Novembre 2004)

Comme Felix Faure


----------



## semac (20 Novembre 2004)

La mort... vaste sujet, grave sujet, sujet tabou... pourtant nous y viendrons tous !
je ne pense pas que l'on puisse se foutre de la "date" de sa mort comme le prétend Poildep, mourrir à 40 ans c'est beaucoup trop tôt, nous ne sommes pas prêt pour ça, notre famille ne l'ai pas, nos enfants ne le sont pas !!
j'ai cru que j'allais mourrir à 30 ans, il y a 3 ans donc, sans les progrès de la médecine je ne serai plus la aujourd'hui, c'est à dire que si mon père avait eu ce que j'ai eu lui serait mort.
Bref tout ça pour dire que on ne peut pas balayer comme ça le choix de la date !!
Mais pour revenir au sujet, rien d'exceptionnel, je fantasmerai de mourrir en dormant ou mieux avec une blonde ou brune je suis pas difficile à forte poitrine  en  pleine action, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire  , et faire une crise cardiaque foudroyante et mourrir avec un sourire de béatitude et de jouissance :love: Voilà pour moi... suivant


----------



## loustic (20 Novembre 2004)

En bonne santé !


----------



## kitetrip (20 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais mourir d'une crise cardiaque qui me laisserait encore cinq minutes.
> Cinq minutes de souffrance aigüe qui me rappellerait que je vis mes derniers instants. Cinq minutes qui paraîtraient sans doute une éternité et dont je profiterais pleinement pour méditer sur ma vie, sur ma mort.


Mon père a eu une crise cardiaque... En pleine nuit, à la veille de l'anniversaire de mon petit frère. Il venait de revenir de voyage d'affaire (revenu exprès pour mon frère) et heureusement qu'il a eu le premier reflexe d'aggriper ma mère dans son sommeil pour pouvoir appeler les secours. Car il était deux secondes plus tard paralysé sur place. Ce geste l'a sauvé. 
Je peux te dire que c'est pas marrant à voir. Dans de telles conditions, il me parait impossible de penser uniquement à soi... 



			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> Surtout ne pas paniquer, ne pas gâcher ce moment privilégié en tentant vainement de sauver ma vie. D'ailleurs j'aimerais mourir seul. Mon égoïsme m'interdit de partager avec qui que ce soit un instant si unique. Non, je veux mes cinq minutes d'agonie pour moi.


Eh ben, je te souhaite d'être seul effectivement.




			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> Voilà comment j'aimerais mourir. Et vous ?


Dans mon sommeil de préférence, ou alors une mort instantannée, brutale, à laquelle je ne m'y attends pas... Par exemple, foncer à 250km/h, louper un virage et se prendre un mur (sans tuer personne autre que moi).


----------



## poildep (20 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Comme on est dans la "théorie", tu as le droit, bien évidement, de rêver que ça se passe comme ça.


ben oui.  J'ai, pour mon jeune âge, enduré un paquet de souffrances physiques (morales aussi mais c'est pas le sujet) et c'est pour ça que je me permet de faire çui qu'a pas peur. J'ai vu la mort de près, de très près. C'était pas une belle mort. C'était plein de sang, j'avais une tronche à faire la veillée funéraire à cercueil fermé. Voilà un peu pourquoi je fantasme sur une  mort propre, comme dans les films. Je ne prétend pas être réaliste.


----------



## poildep (20 Novembre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Mon père a eu une crise cardiaque... En pleine nuit, à la veille de l'anniversaire de mon petit frère. Il venait de revenir de voyage d'affaire (revenu exprès pour mon frère) et heureusement qu'il a eu le premier reflexe d'aggriper ma mère dans son sommeil pour pouvoir appeler les secours. Car il était deux secondes plus tard paralysé sur place. Ce geste l'a sauvé.
> Je peux te dire que c'est pas marrant à voir. Dans de telles conditions, il me parait impossible de penser uniquement à soi...


Je n'ai ni femme, ni enfants, et peu d'entourage. Je vois donc les choses autrement.
La mort n'est jamais belle à voir, quelle que soit la façon dont elle se passe. Désolé si je t'ai choqué.


----------



## magicmimi (20 Novembre 2004)

en bonne santé !


----------



## poildep (20 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Comme Felix Faure


 Sympathique façon de mourir, en effet.  Sans doute moins belle pour ta (ton) partenaire.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> La mort... vaste sujet, grave sujet, sujet tabou... pourtant nous y viendrons tous !
> je ne pense pas que l'on puisse se foutre de la "date" de sa mort comme le prétend Poildep, mourrir à 40 ans c'est beaucoup trop tôt, nous ne sommes pas prêt pour ça, notre famille ne l'ai pas, nos enfants ne le sont pas !!
> j'ai cru que j'allais mourrir à 30 ans, il y a 3 ans donc, sans les progrès de la médecine je ne serai plus la aujourd'hui, c'est à dire que si mon père avait eu ce que j'ai eu lui serait mort.
> Bref tout ça pour dire que on ne peut pas balayer comme ça le choix de la date !!
> Mais pour revenir au sujet, rien d'exceptionnel, je fantasmerai de mourrir en dormant ou mieux avec une blonde ou brune je suis pas difficile à forte poitrine  en  pleine action, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire  , et faire une crise cardiaque foudroyante et mourrir avec un sourire de béatitude et de jouissance :love: Voilà pour moi... suivant



à part le suicide, on choisit rarement sa mort : sa vie on peut la choisir même si certains de nos choix nous enferment et en rendent d'autres impossibles sinon plus difficiles

je ne veux pas surtout pas savoir la date ce qui m'angoisse 

fatalement le jeu se finira un jour ou l'autre mais je préfère vivre pleinement ma vie comme si demain en était le dernier jour pour ne pas regretter d'avoir dit à certaines personnes que je les aime, d'avoir fait ce que je voulais avec elle, ...

je ne sais comment je redeviendrais de la poussière mais je préfére partir avant certaines personnes auxquelles je ne saurais pas survivre (c'est fortement égoïste)

Sinon pour répondre à la question et dans l'hypothèse hautement improbable : corde + pain de glace en écoutant "Das Spiel ist aus" (Laibach) pour comprendre que l'en déçà vaut trop largement l'au-delà


----------



## molgow (20 Novembre 2004)

Il me semble que c'est Einstein qui disait qu'il voulait mourir en Suisse, car en Suisse, tout arrive 20 ans après...  

Sinon pour ma mort, à vrai dire je m'en fous un peu. On ne choisit pas sa mort. Elle arrivera quand elle arrivera. Et peu importe comment ça se passera, ça change rien pour soi-même.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Novembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que c'est Einstein qui disait qu'il voulait mourir en Suisse, car en Suisse, tout arrive 20 ans après...
> 
> Sinon pour ma mort, à vrai dire je m'en fous un peu. On ne choisit pas sa mort. Elle arrivera quand elle arrivera. Et peu importe comment ça se passera, ça change rien pour soi-même.



C'est la tuile pour vous les suisses : l'ITMS dans 20 ans !


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Novembre 2004)

Aprés ma mort je veux aller là (pas vierge, mais c'est pas grave elle me fait penser au soleil, cette vieille étoile, ah oui!!! encorencore...)


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Novembre 2004)

Mourrir, sa fait deja pas super longtemps que je suis né..


Quitte à mourrir autant que sa soit rapide, et loin des personnes que j'aime pour qu'ils ne voient pas mon agonie. Mais moi ma question que je me pose toujours c'est est-ce que je serais que je suis mort ou je serais mort alors je pourrais pas le savoir?Bref y'a-t-il quelque chose après la mort


----------



## molgow (20 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Bref y'a-t-il quelque chose après la mort


  Ca c'est la question qui tue D). Je pense que chacun a sa propre idée sur la question. Pour ma part, après la mort, y a les asticots... et je serais heureux que mon corps serve à quelque chose, donc ça sera soit de la bouffe pour asticots, soit je donnerai mon corps à la science.


----------



## poildep (20 Novembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> ... soit je donnerai mon corps à la science.


Si elle accepte !


----------



## WebOliver (20 Novembre 2004)

A la façon disco: tout nu dans ma baignoire en changeant une ampoule...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> A la façon disco: tout nu dans ma baignoire en changeant une ampoule...



la personne dont tu parles n'est pas morte, non c'est IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## monoeil (20 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Comme Felix Faure



Ou comment être dans de beaux draps


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

la mort  je ne veux plus la voir venir , 
 je veux mourir dans mon sommeil 

m'endormir et plus me reveiller......


----------



## monoeil (20 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> A la façon disco: tout nu dans ma baignoire en changeant une ampoule...



Quel Ohm ! Un Volt-face comme ça, on Ampère ses mots. Çois Fran, avoue, une baignoire t'en a même pas hein?


----------



## WebOliver (20 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Quel Ohm ! Un Volt-face comme ça, on Ampère ses mots. Çois Fran, avoue, une baignoire t'en a même pas hein?



 T'es le prochaine sur la liste des coups de boule.   Bon, j'y retourne, j'ai des fllaments à réunir...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la mort  je ne veux plus la voir venir ,
> je veux mourir dans mon sommeil
> 
> m'endormir et plus me reveiller......



pourquoi tu la voyais venir avant ?


----------



## KilEstBoLeMac (20 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Cinq minutes qui paraîtraient sans doute une éternité et dont je profiterais pleinement pour méditer sur ma vie, sur ma mort.



Perso, il me semble qu'il serait plus intéressant de méditer sur la vie bien avant, et pas seulement les 5 dernières minutes.

Moi je suis partagé sur l'idée de ma mort.

D'un côté, une mort rapide et sans souffrance, par exemple pendant mon sommeil.

Mais en réfléchissant bien, c'est vrai que ca doit être un moment unique que de se sentir mourir.

Perso, pour moi, tant que je ne souffre pas... parce que je pense que c'est là qu'est toute la question. 

Rien de pire à mon idée que de mourir des suites d'une grave maladie, et de plus (et c'est le plus important), ne pas mourir seul comme un con!...

Mais j'suis jeune, mon avis à encore bien le temps de changer... 

La mort est encore un sujet tabou en occident, et dans certains pays la mort et une renaissance, les gens sont heureux quand un de leur proche meurt. Qui à raison? Qui à tort? 
Dans notre culture, la mort c'est la fin de tout...
Dans d'autre culture, la mort est le début de la vrai vie...

Grand sujet de discussion qui est ouvert à tellement de débats et d'avis contreversés!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi tu la voyais venir avant ?




je failli mourir a 3 reprise dans ma vie ......quand ce fait sera definitif et sans voie de retour j'aimerais cette fois ne pas la voir venir


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Novembre 2004)

KilEstBoLeMac a dit:
			
		

> Grand sujet de discussion qui est ouvert à tellement de débats et d'avis contreversés!



et qu'est ce qu'on fait là!  
(je crois que t'en as dis beaucoup  )


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je failli mourir a 3 reprise dans ma vie ......quand ce fait sera definitif et sans voie de retour j'aimerais cette fois ne pas la voir venir


Heureux que tu sois toujours là Robertav...


----------



## macelene (20 Novembre 2004)

Un hommage à des filles et des gars  de bonne volonté... Le jour de la nouvelle Année


PERTURBATIONS PASSAGÈRES.............
Madame Rose, urgence vitale, phase aiguë, le coeur usé pas les ans, 82, vite, mobilisation rapide de l'équipe, premières images sur mon écran, oups, c'est tout bouché.
-"ALLEZ VITE, BOUGEZ-VOUS, MERDE, LE BOLUS, ALLEZ POUSSEZ LA SERINGUE. Hélène, TU ME LE FAIS CE ZÉRO, LA PRESSION, MERDE.
(journée de merde).....
Dans mon aquarium, personne ne bulle, de l'autre côté du mur, dans le service de soins intensifs, Mr X, 28 ans, les poumons remplis d'eau, le coeur fatigué par une endocardite, cherche son souffle, pourtant son visage reste calme, il sait, il connaît sa souffrance, il ira mieux demain.
En fait je crois que tout déraille.
Le ballet des lits dans le couloir ne ressemble pas à une "carmagnole", nous les filles n'avons pas encore terminé.
Je tourne la tête, l'½il vigilant, sur mes écrans de contrôle qui me disent si la vie continue.
Lignes rouges: pression sanglante; vertes: rythme cardiaque; bleue: saturation en oxygène; que de termes barbares pour les profanes.....
Autre écran, photo, film de "L'ARBRE DE VIE" , ce coeur qui nous fait vivre. Il est peut être beau, mais là les racines sont frêles.
-"VITE Charlotte, Carole, ADRÉNALINE, LE DÉFIBRILATEUR, INTUBATION, VENTILATION, VAS-Y MASSE, ELLE NOUS LÂCHE... 
(essai de retour à la vie.....).
Non, rien, vraiment c'est un jour de merde..... "LA FAUCHEUSE DE VIE" vient de passer......
Mais nous on continue d'avancer, faut pas craquer, on se sent molle tout d'un coup, sûrement le visage blanc, décompression, café, clopes, et dans un quart d'heure on continue...........
La vie ne s'arrête pas............ Même si c'est un jour NOIR....... et que ce soir, tu dois fêter cette fin d'année !!!!!!
Ou même encore, une nouvelle année.....


31 décembre 2003... PAul en a parlé. Pas facile de la voir si proche... on relativise après...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Novembre 2004)

... à 95 ans ... assassiné par un mari jaloux !!!!!     :love:


----------



## loustic (20 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... à 95 ans ... assassiné par un mari jaloux !!!!!     :love:


Bonjour TheBig

...Un mari jaloux
jeune évidemment.
Ne compte pas sur moi !
Quand tu auras 95 ans
j'en aurai 15 de plus !!!


----------



## poildep (20 Novembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour TheBig
> 
> ...Un mari jaloux
> jeune évidemment.
> ...


 Pourquoi ? Aujourd'hui tu n'as pas 15 ans de plus que lui ?


----------



## TNK (20 Novembre 2004)

Je pensais qu'à trente ans, on était encore dans une période de la vie où l'on est presque prêt à se croire immortel, ou en tous cas, sans "visibilité" sur sa propre fin.
Si tu nous racontais, cher Poildep, les évènements récents dans ta vie qui t'amènent à nous demander de te servir de thérapiste?


----------



## cecil (20 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais qu'à trente ans, on était encore dans une période de la vie où l'on est presque prêt à se croire immortel, ou en tous cas, sans "visibilité" sur sa propre fin.



non rien, juste que c'est pas une question d'age systématique de se croire immortel. on peut en avoir conscience bien avant certains "ages" . Mais c'est vrai que ce sont des exceptions


----------



## TNK (20 Novembre 2004)

Supprimé par TNK


----------



## cecil (20 Novembre 2004)

j'aurais mieux fait de continuer a raconter des conneries ailleurs. ça permet d'oublier un peut.
C'est ça l'explication probable pourquoi je déconne tout le temps. je suis a rire de tout, et tout est risible avec joie réelle...
Bien où est-ce qu'on sert à boire ici ?  :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Novembre 2004)

mais vous allez vraiment mourir ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> mais vous allez vraiment mourir ?



Non, c'est pour rire  Tu ne comptes pas mourir un jour toi ?


----------



## cecil (20 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> mais vous allez vraiment mourir ?


 Pardon ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Novembre 2004)

J'ai peur rien que d'y penser désolé je sors


----------



## cecil (20 Novembre 2004)

Ben normalement ça doit arriver a tout el monde un jour


----------



## TNK (20 Novembre 2004)

Cecil a modifié ses propres messages, j'ai donc supprimé le mien qui citait celui de Cecil.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Ben normalement ça doit arriver a tout el monde un jour



Ca me rassure pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Novembre 2004)

J'ai peur merdz


----------



## Pierrou (20 Novembre 2004)

Ben dis toi demain en te levant que de jour, c'est le 1er jour du reste de ta vie et redis le toi tous les matins, tu te sentiras peut êtrem oins angoissé.
Perso si je pouvais éviter de mourir apres avoir passer des heures à souffrir comme un taré apres un accident, ça m'irai


----------



## tatouille (20 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> J'ai peur merdz



en tout cas c'est ton avatar j'ai presque failli mourir de rire
enfin j'obtient une confirmation le riducule ne tue point


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2004)

KilEstBoLeMac a dit:
			
		

> Mais en réfléchissant bien, c'est vrai que ca doit être un moment unique que de se sentir mourir.



En y réfléchissant bien, comme tu dis, j'ai du mal à voir la mort en tant que "moment unique" dont il conviendrait de goûter la trop rare (et pour cause...) originalité. Naître est aussi un "moment unique". Pourtant, personne ne se souvient de sa naissance et, pour tout dire, tout le monde s'en branle. Je ne vois donc décidément pas au nom de quoi il faudrait se soucier davantage de sa mort. Ce qui ne veut pas dire pour autant qu'elle n'ait aucun intérêt, bien au contraire : comme j'ai déjà eu l'occasion de le relever par ailleurs, sa réalisation est notre seule certitude en ce monde. On voudra bien m'accorder que ce n'est pas rien...
Comment je voudrais mourir ? Franchement ? Je n'ai pas de préférences autres que bien ordinaires : je préfère les courtes maladies rigolottes aux longues agonies ennuyeuses ; pour le reste je m'en remets à la Providence.


----------



## Bassman (21 Novembre 2004)

Moi je veux mourir en plein acte sexuel, completement ivre mort (c'est le cas de le dire)   

Toutes façons la seule raison de vivre vieux c'est pour faire chier ses enfants et petits enfants nan ??


----------



## poildep (21 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux mourir en plein acte sexuel, completement ivre mort (c'est le cas de le dire)
> 
> Toutes façons la seule raison de vivre vieux c'est pour faire chier ses enfants et petits enfants nan ??


 Ah ouais ! Faut que je fasse des mômes !  Qui je ferai chier sinon ?


----------



## loustic (21 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? Aujourd'hui tu n'as pas 15 ans de plus que lui ?


Bonne question.
Imagine poildep que les horloges ne mesurent
pas le temps de la même façon pour chacun
d'entre nous, alors je pourrais te répondre
par une plaisanterie.
Mais...


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2004)

j'aimerai mourrir seul à seul avec, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire :mouais:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Novembre 2004)

Ton sujet tombe à pic vu qu'hier il m'est arrivé une petite anecdote qui m'a donné un peu à penser...
Je suis allé faire un peu de muscu en salle avec un pote de 50 piges. Une fois qu'on a terminé, je quite la salle à la bourre en lui lançant juste un "@+!" et je me tire vite fait en notant simplement qu'il avait l'air vraiment crevé.
Une fois rentré chez moi, et un peu de temps écoulé, sa femme me téléphone en me disant qu'il nageait en pleine amnésie et qu'il fallait que j'aille le chercher, vu qu'elle ne pouvait pas à cause du gosse...
Je passe sur pas mal de détails, pour faire court.
Je récupère mon pote et je le ramène chez lui. Pendant le trajet je me rend compte que je n'ai jamais vu quelqu'un d'aussi paniqué, d'aussi desespéré ; simplement d'avoir paumé une petite partie de sa vie (Aucun souvenir de la matinée écoulée)....
Bref : diagnostic du toubib : Amnésie passagère suite à un effort physique important.

Du coup je me rend compte aujourd'hui de 2 ou 3 petits trucs... Comme lui, j'approche de l'age des emmerdes potentiels  , de la tuile sournoise qui peut me tomber sur la gueule. Peu importe la manière dont je vais passer l'arme à gauche ; pourvu que ça soit sans douleur. Pourvu aussi que ça soit en emportant avec moi l'intégralité de ce que mon disque dur aura pu stoquer. Par ce que déjà que je crois en rien, à aucun au delà, fantasmé par des centaines de générations qui me sont postérieures et trop bien calqué sur le modèle de la vie et des sociétés ici bas... Mais si je dois dégager sans mon mental ; on ateindrait vraiment les tréfonds de l'absurde!
Bon sujet, Poildep. Même dans un bar on n'est pas obligé de discuter lèger


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Amnésie passagère suite à un effort physique important.



Mon père a eu ça quelques mois avant son attaque cérébrale. Tu devrais conseiller à ton ami de passer un doppler : c'est indolore et ça peut aider à diagnostiquer certaines anomalies (notamment la présence de plaques d'athérome).


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mon père a eu ça quelques mois avant son attaque cérébrale. Tu devrais conseiller à ton ami de passer un doppler : c'est indolore et ça peut aider à diagnostiquer certaines anomalies (notamment la présence de plaques d'athérome).



Merci, j'ai envoyé la page à sa femme


----------



## Bassman (21 Novembre 2004)

Sa propre mort restera de toutes facons plus simple a envisager que celle d'un proche.


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Novembre 2004)

On est retransmis en direct sur France Culture ou quoi ??

Oh, les kikis ! Vous faites une faute à tous les mots, alors la philo, plus tard.

C'est vrai quoi merde...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On est retransmis en direct sur France Culture ou quoi ??
> 
> Oh, les kikis ! Vous faites une faute à tous les mots, alors la philo, plus tard.
> 
> C'est vrai quoi merde...



Heuuuu ; m'sieur Sonny, moi je suis pas d'accord. J'en fais que une tous les 10 mots ; et encore, c'est parce-que je tappe pas bien avec 2 doigts et une clope entre las phalanges... :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Novembre 2004)

Mais il ne faut pas fumer !!

C'est mal...

Comment peux tu faire des choses pareilles ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais il ne faut pas fumer !!
> 
> C'est mal...
> 
> Comment peux tu faire des choses pareilles ?



Oui, je sais, je suis un rebut de l'humanité, indigne de vivre... Snif... Je ne vis que pour faire le mal... Snif... Mais c'est parce que ma mère a arrêté de m'allaiter trop tôt... Ouiiiiiiinnnnn... Et mon père voulait que je sois footballeur professionnel, malgré mon pied bot... OUUUUUUIIIIIIINNNNN!!!!!


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je sais, je suis un rebut de l'humanité, indigne de vivre... Snif... Je ne vis que pour faire le mal... Snif... Mais c'est parce que ma mère a arrêté de m'allaiter trop tôt... Ouiiiiiiinnnnn... Et mon père voulait que je sois footballeur professionnel, malgré mon pied bot... OUUUUUUIIIIIIINNNNN!!!!!




Aaaaah bah voilà c'est génial.... vous allez bien vous entendre alors tout les deux....


....prèsque des freres siamois      :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je sais, je suis un rebut de l'humanité, indigne de vivre... Snif... Je ne vis que pour faire le mal... Snif... Mais c'est parce que ma mère a arrêté de m'allaiter trop tôt... Ouiiiiiiinnnnn... Et mon père voulait que je sois footballeur professionnel, malgré mon pied bot... OUUUUUUIIIIIIINNNNN!!!!!



Michel Denisot regrette déjà de ne pas t'avoir sélectionné pour jouer avec le PSG :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Michel Denisot regrette déjà de ne pas t'avoir sélectionné pour jouer avec le PSG :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaah bah voilà c'est génial.... vous allez bien vous entendre alors tout les deux....
> 
> 
> ....prèsque des freres siamois      :love:


----------



## poildep (21 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Dis-donc t'en fais une tête, le rire t'étouffe bientôt l'épitaphe


Mourir de rire, pourquoi pas ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2004)

Non, rien.


----------



## nato kino (21 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non, rien.



Parfois ça ne fait pas de mal.


----------



## camisol (22 Novembre 2004)

Mourrir ne fait pas mal, c'est perdre la vie qui est douloureux pour les autres. Quand bien même tu souffrirais avant, la mort n'est, justement, qu'une délivrance de cette douleur.
Pendant longtemps, j'ai eu cette conscience que je ne connaissais pas assez la vie pour mériter de la perdre. Aujourd'hui, je sais que l'insatiabilité qui me ronge est sans fin, et que n'arrivera jamais le moment où je serais rassasié. Ma mort ne sera donc pas injuste, à mes propres yeux. Elle est juste inéluctable. Je me suis donc persuadé que les Butthole Surfers avaient raison, et qu'il valait mieux regretter ce qui n'a pas été fait, plutôt que ce que j'avais déjà fait.
Maintenant, je n'ai aucune idée, ni aucune préférence sur l'heure et la manière. Je sens juste que, suivant comment cela tourne, j'aurais ou non le choix des moyens. S'il s'avérait que le choix me soit vraiment laissé, une fois l'inéluctabilité de l'issue proche acquise, je crois que je souhaiterais faire un grand saut dans le vide, pour pouvoir voler une fois.


----------



## Dedalus (22 Novembre 2004)

Il y a un curieux livre de jack London, dont le titre m'échappe, car ça fait bien quinze ans que je l'ai lu (il y a Adam dans le titre, me semble-t-il). où il affirme que lorsque nous rêvons de chute libre, ou lorsque nous nous réveillons en cauchemar et en sursaut avec l'impression de basculer dans le vide, il s'agit de réminiscences d'une autre vie antérieure, où nous étions capables de voler.


----------



## La mouette (22 Novembre 2004)

Je ne sais pas comment je voudrais mourir, la seule chose que je sais c'est que je ne voudrais pas mourir après mes enfants...je ne voudrais pas leur survivre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Novembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> S'il s'avérait que le choix me soit vraiment laissé, une fois l'inéluctabilité de l'issue proche acquise, je crois que je souhaiterais faire un grand saut dans le vide, pour pouvoir voler une fois.


Un jour que je me baladais sur les falaises d'Etretat, j'ai eu exactement le même sentiment.....
il était très tôt le matin ... le ciel était radieux et le soleil pointait déjà à l'horizon ... un vent fort et soutenu me giflait le visage... en bas, les rochers claquaient au rythme des vagues moutonnantes...
Je me suis approché du bord ... mais pas trop près quand même (  ), j'ai fermé les yeux et j'ai mis les bras en croix avec l'impression diffuse de pouvoir voler...
J'étais bien ...
En repartant, je me suis dit que si un jour j'étais vraiment "au bout du rouleau", mais vraiment au bout , c'est certainement l'endroit que je choisirai pour m'envoler une première et dernière fois ... 
Mais je ne sais pas si j'en aurai la volonté, et le courage.... peut être que oui ... peut être que non !!! 
J'espère ne jamais le savoir !!! :rateau:


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

J'ai entendu dire, plusieurs fois, que le vertige n'est pas une sensation dûe à la peur du vide mais à la peur de sauter...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai entendu dire, plusieurs fois, que le vertige n'est pas une sensation dûe à la peur du vide mais à la peur de sauter...



"Le vertige ouvrait pour moi les sombres profondeurs de la solitude de l'âme abandonnée" Henrich Steffens.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai entendu dire, plusieurs fois, que le vertige n'est pas une sensation dûe à la peur du vide mais à la peur de sauter...



Pour celui qui se retrouve devant le gouffre au sens figuré et au sens propre, le premier pas qui en deviendrait  le dernier est heureusement très difficile sinon impossible : dans ce moments là peur du vide et/ou de sauter ne font qu'une. Des procèdures collectives de rappel rendent difficulteux cet acte à l'apparence individuelle.


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Novembre 2004)

.......evidemment   

_Mourir pour des idées, l'idée est excellente
Moi j'ai failli mourir de ne l'avoir pas eu
Car tous ceux qui l'avaient, multitude accablante
En hurlant à la mort me sont tombés dessus
Ils ont su me convaincre et ma muse insolente
Abjurant ses erreurs, se rallie à leur foi
Avec un soupçon de réserve toutefois
Mourrons pour des idées, d'accord, mais de mort lente,
D'accord, mais de mort lente

Jugeant qu'il n'y a pas péril en la demeure
Allons vers l'autre monde en flânant en chemin
Car, à forcer l'allure, il arrive qu'on meure
Pour des idées n'ayant plus cours le lendemain
Or, s'il est une chose amère, désolante
En rendant l'âme à Dieu c'est bien de constater
Qu'on a fait fausse route, qu'on s'est trompé d'idée
Mourrons pour des idées, d'accord, mais de mort lente
D'accord, mais de mort lente

Les saint jean bouche d'or qui prêchent le martyre
Le plus souvent, d'ailleurs, s'attardent ici-bas
Mourir pour des idées, c'est le cas de le dire
C'est leur raison de vivre, ils ne s'en privent pas
Dans presque tous les camps on en voit qui supplantent
Bientôt Mathusalem dans la longévité
J'en conclus qu'ils doivent se dire, en aparté
"Mourrons pour des idées, d'accord, mais de mort lente
D'accord, mais de mort lente"

Des idées réclamant le fameux sacrifice
Les sectes de tout poil en offrent des séquelles
Et la question se pose aux victimes novices
Mourir pour des idées, c'est bien beau mais lesquelles ?
Et comme toutes sont entre elles ressemblantes
Quand il les voit venir, avec leur gros drapeau
Le sage, en hésitant, tourne autour du tombeau
Mourrons pour des idées, d'accord, mais de mort lente
D'accord, mais de mort lente

Encor s'il suffisait de quelques hécatombes
Pour qu'enfin tout changeât, qu'enfin tout s'arrangeât
Depuis tant de "grands soirs" que tant de têtes tombent
Au paradis sur terre on y serait déjà
Mais l'âge d'or sans cesse est remis aux calendes
Les dieux ont toujours soif, n'en ont jamais assez
Et c'est la mort, la mort toujours recommencée
Mourrons pour des idées, d'accord, mais de mort lente
D'accord, mais de mort lente

O vous, les boutefeux, ô vous les bons apôtres
Mourez donc les premiers, nous vous cédons le pas
Mais de grâce, morbleu! laissez vivre les autres!
La vie est à peu près leur seul luxe ici bas
Car, enfin, la Camarde est assez vigilante
Elle n'a pas besoin qu'on lui tienne la faux
Plus de danse macabre autour des échafauds!
Mourrons pour des idées, d'accord, mais de mort lente
D'accord, mais de mort lente_


*Georges Brassens*, _Mourir pour des idées_


----------



## Cillian (22 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux mourir en plein acte sexuel, completement ivre mort (c'est le cas de le dire)
> 
> Toutes façons la seule raison de vivre vieux c'est pour faire chier ses enfants et petits enfants nan ??



Faut-il comprendre par là que tu veux mourir en donnant des coups d'boule ?


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Faut-il comprendre par là que tu veux mourir en donnant des coups d'boule ?


Vivre sans coup de boule, est-ce possible ???


----------



## WebOliver (22 Novembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Vivre sans coup de boule, est-ce possible ???



On a vécu sur le forum de janvier 2000 à mai 2004 sans coup de boule...  Donc, oui, je pense que oui. 

Bon, y a eu la période étoiles, mais ça s'est pas trop bien passé...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On a vécu sur le forum de janvier 2000 à mai 2004 sans coup de boule...  Donc, oui, je pense que oui.
> 
> Bon, y a eu la période étoiles, mais ça s'est pas trop bien passé...



D'ailleurs si on y pense, les coups de boules auraient logiquement dû venir avant qu'on voit des petites étoiles partout mais bon, la vie est parfois bizarre


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

Je pond un thread sur la mort, histoire de changer, et ça fini par parler coudboules.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je pond un thread sur la mort, histoire de changer, et ça fini par parler coudboules.



On est dans le sujet : après avoir vu les étoiles tu tombes dans les bras de Morphée ou dans ceux de la Grande Faucheuse, si on a cogné trop fort


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

:mouais: Admettons, allez, ça va pour cette fois.


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Admettons, allez, ça va pour cette fois.


Non, je ne suis pas jaloux, mais
certains ont reçu tellement de CDB
qu'ils devraient être déjà morts.    
... ou suicidés parce qu'eux-mêmes
les ont réclamés ces CDB !


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Novembre 2004)

Moi je ne meurs JAMAIS!!!


----------



## Bassman (22 Novembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne suis pas jaloux, mais
> certains ont reçu tellement de CDB
> qu'ils devraient être déjà morts.
> ... ou suicidés parce qu'eux-mêmes
> les ont réclamés ces CDB !


Nan ca va plutot bien   

PS : jaloux


----------



## Fulvio (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai entendu dire, plusieurs fois, que le vertige n'est pas une sensation dûe à la peur du vide mais à la peur de sauter...


 De même que ce n'est pas la chute qui est mortelle, mais son arrêt brutal


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> De même que ce n'est pas la chute qui est mortelle, mais son arrêt brutal


D'autant plus qu'on tombe toujours vers le bas !
Jamais vers le haut !


----------



## lumai (22 Novembre 2004)

un dernier vertige...
 Les jambes qui s'effacent. 
 Le monde qui tourne. 
 Tout qui valse jusqu'à en perdre conscience.


----------



## Nephou (22 Novembre 2004)

Vite et bien


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> un dernier vertige...
> Les jambes qui s'effacent.
> Le monde qui tourne.
> Tout qui valse jusqu'à en perdre conscience.


 Ah mais ça je l'ai fait des tas de fois ! 



_mais si j'avais dû en mourir, il faut l'avouer, c'eût été une mort sans douleur ni soucis._


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

Tôt et accidentellement... comme j'ai vécu jusqu'ici, quoi


----------



## camisol (22 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> un dernier vertige...
> Les jambes qui s'effacent.
> Le monde qui tourne.
> Tout qui valse jusqu'à en perdre conscience.




Ce n'est pas la mort, ça, c'est un orgasme !


----------



## lumai (22 Novembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas la mort, ça, c'est un orgasme !


 pas tout à fait quand même...


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> pas tout à fait quand même...


 si si, tu verras un jour.


----------



## lumai (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> si si, tu verras un jour.


 :rose::rose:

 mais bon je me suis mal exprimée : la mort pour moi signifie le passage à l'extinction de toute conscience.

 Alors que....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

Oui ?  on boit tes paroles là...


----------



## Grug (22 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> :rose::rose:
> 
> mais bon je me suis mal exprimée : la mort pour moi signifie le passage à l'extinction de toute conscience.
> 
> Alors que....


 :affraid: alors que... ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> :rose::rose:
> 
> mais bon je me suis mal exprimée : la mort pour moi signifie le passage à l'extinction de toute conscience.
> 
> Alors que....



Tout qui valse jusqu'à en perdre conscience. :bebe: :love: 
Le monde qui tourne.  :love:
Les jambes qui s'effacent.  :love:
Un dernier vertige. :rose: :love:
La récupération de ta conscience. :casse: :modo:
La rencontre brutale avec le réel. :affraid: :hosto:


----------



## Dedalus (23 Novembre 2004)

On disait bien la petite mort, quoi


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> :rose::rose:
> 
> mais bon je me suis mal exprimée : la mort pour moi signifie le passage à l'extinction de toute conscience.
> 
> Alors que....



Si on transfère les états de ta conscience dans un bot (pas un pied) seras tu encore vivante ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Novembre 2004)

Comment j'aimerais mourir... Ca c'est une bonne question, mais je me la pose pas trop, je suis plus preoccupee par le plaisir de vivre et faire la fete tant que je le peux  

Pour le reste on verra plus tard, quand l'heure sera venue d'y penser  je suis jeune et pleine de vitalite.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

En tout cas, j'aimerais mourir mieux que mon chat tout à l'heure :'( Il a souffert toute la journée tout seul ou presque pour finir par faire 60 bornes dans une caisse en plastique à l'intérieur d'un BM, soit, et pour s'entendre dire par le veto qu'une piqûre lui ferait du bien. C'est con quand ça finit comme ça...

Retrouvé mort d'épuisement à côté du cadavre déchiqueté d'un ours ou d'un loup...
Retrouvé mort d'une crise cardiaque sur la croupe d'une sauvageonne du coin pantelante et reconnaissante...
Retrouvé mort sous la voiture qui venait en face alors qu'il était en train de rattraper le bus en avance...

Ç'aurait eu de la classe...

Bref. On ne choisit que rarement, et quand on choisit on choisit généralement mal. Pourvu qu'on ait de la chance alors... Joyeuse mort à tous


----------



## pixelemon (23 Novembre 2004)

j'aimerais mourir sur scèneuuuu, de-vant les projecteurs !!! lalalalaaaa

nan en fait j'aimerais mourir de rire et si possible assez vieux.


----------

